# me pidió (una) entrevista (artículo indefinido  omisión)



## biocrite

Hola! Tengo una pregunta sobre la omisión de los artículos indefinidos.

Recién escribí que un chico "me pidió entrevista."
Eso no me suena mal, pero quería saber por seguro si está bien decirlo así, o si le falta el artículo indefinido: "me pidió una entrevista."

Alguien me puede explicar las reglas?

ॐ Gaurav.


----------



## ClimbEveryMountain

Se dice me pidió una entrevista. En este caso el artículo indefinido no puede faltar.

Regla??? Bueno, te lo pongo de esta manera... You speak English and Hindi and in English you would say "he asked me for an interview".

Sometimes you don't need to know the rule, but knowing that it is the same as in your mother tongue. That helps a lot.


----------



## biocrite

Muchas gracias, Climb!

Estoy casi seguro de que he escuchado oraciones así sin el artículo por hispanohablantes en Buenos Aires, pero bueno, hay pocos porteños que hablan perfectamente.  Jajaja.

Saludos.

ॐ Gaurav.


----------



## ACIRA

me suena un poco raro...
en España se diría me solicitó (que le concediera) una entrevista


----------



## biocrite

Bueno, por lo que vale, busqué los siguientes en Google:
"pedir entrevista," y me llegaron más que 36.000 resultados,
"pedir una entrevista," 92.000 resultados,
"solicitar entrevista," 466.000 resultados,
"solicitar una entrevista," 357.000 resultados,
"dar entrevista," 212.000 resultados,
"dar una entrevista," 268.000 resultados.

ॐ Gaurav.


----------



## blasita

> en España se diría me solicitó (que le concediera) una entrevista



Coincido con Acira en que sería correcto, aunque creo que bastante formal. ´Pidió´ estaría bien: pero con artículo, como ya han dicho todos los demás foreros, es como me parece correcto.



> Estoy casi seguro de que he escuchado oraciones así sin el artículo por hispanohablantes en Buenos Aires, pero bueno, hay pocos porteños que hablan perfectamente. Jajaja.



Sin artículo, lo único que puedo pensar es que se hablara en plan ´telegrama´ por alguna razón, porque yo no opino que por allí hablen mal, sino todo lo contrario.

Espero que te hayamos podido ayudar, biocrite.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## caniho

biocrite said:


> Bueno, por lo que vale, busqué los siguientes en Google:
> "pedir entrevista," y me llegaron más que 36.000 resultados,
> "pedir una entrevista," 92.000 resultados,
> "solicitar entrevista," 466.000 resultados,
> "solicitar una entrevista," 357.000 resultados,
> "dar entrevista," 212.000 resultados,
> "dar una entrevista," 268.000 resultados.
> 
> ॐ Gaurav.



The infinitive is used in headlines, notices, telegrams, formal applications, etc, and that affects the use of articles. With personal forms, like _pidió_, it is normally used with the article, as the others have said.


----------



## biocrite

ClimbEveryMountain said:


> Sometimes you don't need to know the rule, but knowing that it is the same as in your mother tongue. That helps a lot.



Bueno, acabo de entender algo!! 

Me pidió una entrevista, pero:

Me pidió_arena.
Me pidió_arroz.
Me pidió_agua.


. . . Aunque en inglés decimos más:

He asked me for some sand/rice/water.
(Sí se puede decirlo sin el "some").

Así que la regla será que en castellano, falta el "some" de inglés cuando se refiere a un sustantivo no contable.

ॐ Gaurav.


----------



## biocrite

Ahhh, pero, ya tengo otra duda.

Vengo de leer: "Para qué tenés_crédito?"

Aunque "crédito/s" sí es contable. . . . 

ॐ Gaurav.


----------



## caniho

biocrite said:


> Ahhh, pero, ya tengo otra duda.
> 
> Vengo de leer: "Para qué tenés_crédito?"
> 
> Aunque "crédito/s" sí es contable. . . .
> 
> ॐ Gaurav.



Crédito puede ser contable o incontable dependiendo del sentido con que lo uses. De todas formas, no es un concepto tan importante en español, y los dicctionarios no suelen decir si un nombre es contable o incontable como ocurre en inglés.

_No me queda mucho crédito_ (incontable, crédito = capacidad de obtener dinero prestado)
_Este cuatrimestre tengo que hacer 30 créditos_ (contable, crédito = unidad con que se mide el peso de una asignatura en la universidad)


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

este tema es un misterio para mí, pero uno de lo más interesante y no creo haber leído nunca una buena explicación.

He aquí una frase similar:

_Ha leído un periodico_

No creo que pueda faltar el artículo en esta frase cross: ha leído periodico), *pero* en la versión española de los Simpson oí una frase que (si mal no recuerdo) era algo así como _"en la vida ha leído periodico"_.

Ahora bien, es importante tener en cuenta que el sentido no era nada literal, lo que quería decir era que el hombre en cuestión era un inculto de lo más ignorante, también cabe destacar que no puede ser obligatorio omitir el artículo porque la traducción mexicana de la frase sí llevaba artículo, pero a pesar de todo, ¿alguién puede explicarme que demonios pasa?

Ah, y me pregunto si biocrite puede haber oído "pedir entrevista" en un contexto similar, o sea no literal.


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

Por ejemplo si existiera una sociedad en la que una persona no se *consideraba* adulta hasta que no *pedía* su primera entrevista con el presidente del país, entonces creo que si se podría decir, "ah, no puedes tomar porque todavía no ha pedido entrevista" y otras cosas por el estilo, ¿no es cierto? O sea que la inclución o no del artículo es cosa del significado.

PD:- _consideraba_ and _pedía_ should read _condiderara/considerase_ and _pidiera/pidiese_ respectively. Thanks to *Blasita* for the corrections.


----------



## blasita

> No creo que pueda faltar el artículo en esta frase (ha leído periodico), pero en la versión española de los Simpson oí una frase que (si mal no recuerdo) era algo así como "en la vida ha leído periódico".



Yo tampoco opino que sea correcto sin el artículo. Como intento de ayuda, sólo se me ocurre ahora que podría ser p.ej.: _En la vida ha leído periódico alguno./(Jamás) En la vida ha leído ningún periódico._



> Por ejemplo si existiera una sociedad en la que una persona no se considerara adulta hasta que no pidiera su primera entrevista con el presidente del país, entonces creo que sí se podría decir, "ah, no puedes tomar porque todavía no has pedido entrevista" y otras cosas por el estilo, ¿no es cierto? O sea que la inclusión o no del artículo es cosa del significado.



¡Qué maravilla de imaginación, Stuart !  Se me ocurre que quizá aquí quieres decir ´pedir audiencia´ con el presidente; yo no diría ´pedir entrevista´, ni siquiera aquí.

Pero esta es sólo mi opinión. A ver lo que dicen los demás, que saben mucho más que yo. Un saludo.


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

blasita said:


> Yo tampoco opino que sea correcto sin el artículo. Como intento de ayuda, sólo se me ocurre ahora que podría ser p.ej.: _En la vida ha leído periódico alguno./(Jamás) En la vida ha leído ningún periódico._
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Qué maravilla de imaginación, Stuart !  Se me ocurre que quizá aquí quieres decir ´pedir audiencia´ con el presidente; yo no diría ´pedir entrevista´, ni siquiera aquí.
> 
> Pero esta es sólo mi opinión. A ver lo que dicen los demás, que saben mucho más que yo. Un saludo.



Pedir audiencia, tomo nota, gracias. Bueno, ¿ni siquiera allí usarías <<pedir entrevista>>? Entonces no voy por buen camino y sigue el misterio (por lo menos para mí) :-(

Pero tiene que haber una explicación y algún día alguién vendrá a este foro a explicárnosla, sin duda alguna

En cuanto a la cita de los Simpson, quizas la recuerdo mal, la buscaré.


----------



## blasita

> Bueno, ¿ni siquiera allí usarías <<pedir entrevista>>?



No, Stuart, ni siquiera aquí, sorry …

De tanto repetirlo, hasta ya me suena mejor eso de ´pidió entrevista´ , pero de verdad que es mi opinión: no lo diría así siempre que no sea con humor, de forma abreviada, en un título, etc. ¿Tú dirías ´he asked me interview´?



> Pero tiene que haber una explicación y algún día alguién vendrá a este foro a explicárnosla, sin duda alguna



Espero que así sea .

Un saludo cordial.

PD Hice unas pequeñas correcciones a tus posts, espero que no te moleste .


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

blasita said:


> No, Stuart, ni siquiera aquí, sorry …
> 
> De tanto repetirlo, hasta ya me suena mejor eso de ´pidió entrevista´ , pero de verdad que es mi opinión: no lo diría así siempre que no sea con humor, de forma abreviada, en un título, etc. ¿Tú dirías ´he asked me interview´?



Ha ha, it was a rhetorical question, I wasn't doubting you! I totally accepted what you were saying, but was using the question as a rhetorical device to express disappointment ;-) English is no guide, sure, I wouln't say "he asked me for interview"; but nor would I say "I have car" (tengo coche)!




blasita said:


> PD Hice unas pequeñas correcciones a tus posts, espero que no te moleste .



No, of course not, I am here to learn (and must say in my defence that I don't believe I have ever claimed to be any kind of expert!), the annoying thing is that most people don't have time to correct my errors, which can lead to fossilisation as you know. Thanks. But I can't see your corrections, where are they?


----------



## blasita

> the annoying thing is that most people don't have time to correct my errors, which can lead to fossilisation as you know.



Good for you!  I completely agree, but nobody ever wants to correct me .

Un saludito.


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

Sorry to be a pain, but I can't see your corrections, where are they?


----------



## blasita

Post # 13.  I didn´t want to put in bold, so it´s in the quotes. It´s just, I think, only one/two.

Un saludo.

Edit: By the way in Spain, it´s very rare to hear ´tomar´ just like this.  You´d say  e.g.´beber alcohol´. But it´s fine.


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

blasita said:


> Post # 13.  I didn´t want to put in bold, so it´s in the quotes. It´s just, I think, only one/two.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Edit: By the way in Spain, it´s very rare to hear ´tomar´ just like this.  You´d say  e.g.´beber alcohol´. But it´s fine.




Got them, can you put them in bold for other learners who may come across this thread? Or if you prefer I can correct my original post. Thanks. For future reference you dont have to worry about showing me up, I never get upset about corrections from natives (or from people like Peterdg who have clearly studied the language on a much deeper level than I have), so you can put all your corrections in bold or use  if it's not too much trouble. That way it's clear for all.

 Because on this forum people are trying to help, not score points (that's not always true on a certain other forum I could mention). There are few things as annoying for me as having my English corrected!


----------



## blasita

Good idea.  You can do it yourself, I don´t mind it.  Saludos.


----------



## capitas

stuartshaw.cfc said:


> Sorry to be a pain, but I can't see your corrections, where are they?


 


blasita said:


> Post # 13. I didn´t want to put in bold, so it´s in the quotes. It´s just, I think, only one/two.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Edit: By the way in Spain, it´s very rare to hear ´tomar´ just like this. You´d say e.g.´beber alcohol´. But it´s fine.


Sorry not to correct you, but I must, i feel indeed obliged to agree with you: you both are fossilised¡¡¡¡¡ It's you who said that¡¡¡¡
Back to the thread, I have heard (more usuall underlined):
Pedir entrevista/una entrevista
Pedir audiencia/una audiencia
Pedir turno/un turno
Pedir consejo/pedir un consejo
I think that most of them have to do with "countable/uncountable", but not only with that: it is just a matter of use: you will have to learn how each word (countable or not) is used.


----------



## blasita

> Sorry not to correct you, but I must, i feel indeed obliged to agree with you: you both are fossilised¡¡¡¡¡ It's you who said that¡¡¡¡
> Back to the thread, I have heard (more usuall underlined):
> Pedir entrevista/una entrevista


 

Yo a partir de ahora voy a hablar en plan ´indio´: ´Yo - pido - entrevista - tú´. 

Saludos.


----------



## capitas

blasita said:


> Yo a partir de ahora voy a hablar en plan ´indio´: ´Yo - pido - entrevista - tú´.
> 
> Saludos.


It is also "hablar indio" "pedir audiencia"?


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

I'm convinced that it has to be a difference in meaning. There is a difference in meaning between _tener un coche_ and _tener coche_

_tengo coche...vamos a la playa_

Versus

_tengo un coche, es grande y azul y...

tengo un coche, ¡pero no te lo presto!_

Similarly there is a difference between es político and es un político

A: ¿En que trabaja Zapatero?
B: Es político

versus

*A*: _¿Quién es Zapatero?_
*B*: _Es un político_

I cannot believe that this difference in meaning is restricted to tener and ser, surely it must apply to the other alternations between inclusion and omission of the article, it's just a matter of finding the right context (I tried and failed above) to make this difference in meaning clear.


----------



## blasita

_Pedir una entrevista de trabajo._
_El hecho de pedir (una) entrevista, no ..._

Con ´pidió´ (el título del hilo) no puedo encontrar ahora mismo una oración coherente y que me parezca natural sin el artículo. Incluso (que creo se podría decir) p.ej. ´pidió entrevista, pero se la negaron´, yo diría ´pidió *una* entrevista´ preferentemente.

Sin el artículo es comprensible, y esto es lo que los que lean este hilo deberían saber. ´Pedir audiencia´ creo que es más usual encontrarlo sin y con el artículo que ´entrevista´, ¿no crees?

Igual hay una regla por ahí, que a ver si tú la sacas, capitas .


----------



## blasita

> tengo un coche, es grande y azul y... *Here I would preferably say ´tengo un coche´ because it´s your car.*
> tengo un coche, ¡pero no te lo presto! *Here I´d also say ´tengo coche´ because it means a car/´one car of the cars´.*
> 
> Similarly there is a difference between es político and es un político
> 
> A: ¿En que trabaja Zapatero?
> B: Es político
> A: ¿Quién es Zapatero?
> B: Es un político
> 
> *Here I´d personally say only ´un´ político in this context.*





Un saludo.


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

blasita said:


> tengo un coche, ¡pero no te lo presto! Here I´d also say ´tengo coche´ because it means a car/´one car of the cars´.



OK, that's interesting. If I wanted to borrow a car I would say, _"¿Tienes un coche?"_ (at least I assume so by analogy with _"¿tienes una pluma?"_), so I assumed you would answer by saying "si, tengo un coche, pero no te lo presto". Interesting that I was wrong.



blasita said:


> Similarly there is a difference between es político and es un político
> 
> A: ¿En que trabaja Zapatero?
> B: Es político
> A: ¿Quién es Zapatero?
> B: Es un político
> 
> Here I´d personally say only ´un´ político in this context..



In which context? Both?


----------



## Irma2011

stuartshaw.cfc said:


> Pedir audiencia, tomo nota, gracias. Bueno, ¿ni siquiera allí usarías <<pedir entrevista>>? Entonces no voy por buen camino y sigue el misterio (por lo menos para mí) :-(
> 
> Pero tiene que haber una explicación y algún día alguién vendrá a este foro a explicárnosla, sin duda alguna
> 
> En cuanto a la cita de los Simpson, quizas la recuerdo mal, la buscaré.


 
Yo creo que sí vas por buen camino, no hay misterio. Se puede decir _'pedir entrevista',_ sin artículo. de la misma manera que se puede decir _‘pedir consulta al médico’._ En estos casos, se tomaría la entrevista como un trámite. Podría haber otras razones, no sé.

_"¿Tuviste problemas para pedir/conseguir entrevista?_

Y ya puestos a quitar artículos, _"en mi vida he leído periódico"_ se podría comparar a _"no ha conocido varón"._

Así lo veo yo, por lo menos, pero quizá esto no convenza a ninguno de vosotros, salvo a Stuartshaw, claro.


Al enviar este mensaje, no había leído los de capitas, en los que justificaba la omisión del artículo. Así que, de acuerdo contigo, capitas.


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

Irma2011 said:


> se tomaría la entrevista como un trámite



Ah, now this is getting interesting.



Irma2011 said:


> Y ya puestos a quitar artículos, _"en mi vida he leído periódico"_ se podría comparar a _"no ha conocido varón"._
> 
> Así lo veo yo, por lo menos, pero quizá esto no convenza a ninguno de vosotros, salvo a Stuartshaw, claro.



If I am right and there is a difference of meaning then he more example sentences that you guys can give of when you would use articles, when you can omit them, and when you must admit them, then the more we learners can start to home in on the meaning. porfa.


----------



## blasita

> Originally Posted by blasita
> tengo un coche, ¡pero no te lo presto! Here I´d also say ´tengo coche´ because it means a car/´one car of the cars´.
> OK
> Similarly there is a difference between es político and es un político
> A: ¿En que trabaja Zapatero?
> B: Es político
> A: ¿Quién es Zapatero?
> B: Es un político
> Here I´d personally say only ´un´ político in this context..
> In which context? Both?


Tengo coche/un coche, luego puedo/podría llevarte. (I´ve got a car, so …) ¡Tengo coche/un coche, pero no te lo voy a/te lo pienso dejar!

Zapatero es un político (in this particular sentence I wouldn´t say here ´es político´). However, I might say: ´¿A qué se dedica?´ ´Es profesor´, but I´m not sure why (sorry!); maybe because ´profesor´ is the person who teaches, but ´político´ is more like someone who performs politics??  This is probably nonsense; sorry, but I´m not good with literal translations, or rules in Spanish (I just can speak it ).

It´s just I´m trying to help.   Un saludo.


----------



## blasita

> "¿Tuviste problemas para pedir/conseguir entrevista?
> Y ya puestos a quitar artículos, "en mi vida he leído periódico" se podría comparar a "no ha conocido varón".
> Así lo veo yo, por lo menos, pero quizá esto no convenza a ninguno de vosotros, salvo a Stuartshaw, claro



Desde luego yo, insisto, no lo diría, no, ¿tú lo has dicho muchas veces en tu vida, Irma? Quiero decir: (título original de este hilo) ´me pidió entrevista´, o ´*una* entrevista´?

Creo que ´pedir entrevista´ (infinitivo), como yo ya creo hemos comentado, pudiera encontrarse sin artículo en algunos contextos, sí.

Un saludo.


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

blasita said:


> Desde luego yo, insisto, no lo diría, no, ¿tú lo has dicho muchas veces en tu vida, Irma? Quiero decir: (título original de este hilo) ´me pidió entrevista´, o ´*una* entrevista´?
> 
> Creo que ´pedir entrevista´ (infinitivo), como yo ya creo hemos comentado, pudiera encontrarse sin artículo en algunos contextos, sí.
> 
> Un saludo.



I don't think anyone disagrees with you about the title of the thread, nor that anyone (certainly not me!) doubts that you know what you are talking about, we're just trying to get to the bottom of when exactly you *can* omit the article

If you would use "es político" after the question "¿a que se dedica?" then presumably I was right that you would use it to answer the question "¿en que trabaja?". The explanation I read for this is that you are *categorising* what *kind* of person he is (similarly es católico/es alcohólico etc), whereas in "es un político" you are *identifying* him.

This is the same as tener un coche (you are talking about a specific car) and tener coche (talking about the car purely as a means of transport).


----------



## blasita

> I don't think anyone disagrees with you about the title of the thread, nor that anyone (certainly not me!) doubts that you know what you are talking about, we're just trying to get to the bottom of when exactly you can omit the article.
> 
> *Thanks!  Not sure about this, though.*
> 
> If you would use "es político" after the question "a que se dedica" then presumably I was right that you would use it to answeer the question "en que trabaja". The explanation I read for this is that you are categorising what kind of person he is (similarly es católico/es alcohólico etc), whereas in "es un político" you are identifying him.


----------



## Irma2011

blasita said:


> Desde luego yo, insisto, no lo diría, no, ¿tú lo has dicho muchas veces en tu vida, Irma? Quiero decir: (título original de este hilo) ´me pidió entrevista´, o ´*una* entrevista´?
> 
> Creo que ´pedir entrevista´ (infinitivo), como yo ya creo hemos comentado, pudiera encontrarse sin artículo en algunos contextos, sí.
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Yo nunca lo he dicho porque nunca nadie me ha pedido una entrevista (sí, _una_, o _ninguna_, entrevista). Y entiendo la diferencia que puede haber entre usar el infinitivo u otro tiempo. Pero lo que yo pretendo con mi comentario es que los no nativos que aseguran haber oído la expresión *sin* el artículo, no crean que han oído algo incorrecto. Incluso con un tiempo que no sea el infinitivo se puede utilizar: "Pedimos entrevista/consulta, etc. hace unos días" "Ya hemos pedido entrevista". 

¡Ay Dios mío, me temo que hoy no como! ¡Las que me van a caer!


----------



## blasita

> ¡Ay Dios mío, me temo que hoy no como! ¡Las que me van a caer!



Gracias, Irma, yo siempre intento que todo sirva para todos los que lean los hilos. Yo tengo *un* trabajo al que tengo que volver. Un saludo cordial para todos.


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

blasita said:


> Gracias, Irma, yo siempre intento que todo sirva para todos los que lean los hilos. Yo tengo *un* trabajo al que tengo que volver. Un saludo cordial para todos.



Pues yo tengo el día libre (soy limpiaplatos y por lo tanto el lunes y el martes son mi "fin de semana"), pero les agradezco todos sus esfuerzos. Espero que puedan seguir ayudándonos en este hilo cuando tengan más tiempo.


----------



## blasita

> Pues yo tengo el día libre (soy l*ava*platos y por lo tanto el lunes y el martes son mi "fin de semana"), pero les agradezco todos sus esfuerzos. Espero que puedan seguir ayudándonos en este hilo cuando tengan más tiempo.



A ti. Estoy segura de que lo harán (ellos saben muchísimo más que yo). Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Irma2011

stuartshaw.cfc said:


> Ah, now this is getting interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> If I am right and there is a difference of meaning then he more example sentences that you guys can give of when you would use articles, when you can omit them, and when you must admit them, then the more we learners can start to home in on the meaning. porfa.


 
Se intentará, aunque no es tarea fácil.


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

blasita said:


> A ti. Estoy segura de que lo harán (ellos saben muchísimo más que yo). Saludos y suerte.



No deberías decir cosas así, ¡no vaya a ser que la gente empiece a creerte! Tienes tanto derecho como cualquier otra persona de habla hispana a dar su opinión. Espero que tú también sigas ayudándonos, porque desde luego no has sido de menos ayuda que cualquier otro.


----------



## capitas

stuartshaw.cfc said:


> Pues yo tengo el día libre (soy limpiaplatos y por lo tanto el lunes y el martes son mi "fin de semana"), pero les agradezco todos sus esfuerzos. Espero que puedan seguir ayudándonos en este hilo cuando tengan más tiempo.


I'll try to help you stuartshaw.
As I said, in the origin of this thread, it was "me pidió entrevista". I keep saying that in some contexts (not in ANY context) you can say and hear it, and perfectly  correct.
You applied for a job, you get to the company, and someone asks you: ¿has pasado ya entrevista?. And of course, as Irma said, pasar consulta.
I agree with you that usually, there are differences in meaning when using or not the article. But in my opinion, it is not always the same difference.
I'd advice you not to compare "pasar entrevista/pasar una entrevista" with "tener coche/tener un coche". The latter is easier (although not easy), and I think there is indeed a difference.
For instance:
¿tienes coche? Sí, tengo tres.
¿tienes un coche? No, tengo tres.
You have to consider if you belong to the category of those who "have any car", as opposed to those who "have no car at all"
Tengo un coche: I have got a car.
Tengo coche: I belong to the group of those who have one or more cars.
As I said before, it is not always so "easy", and moreover, the difference, if there is any, is not always the same.
A doctor can say: Tengo una consulta, tengo consulta en Madrid, meaning nearly exactly the same.


----------



## blasita

> You applied for a job, you get to the company, and someone asks you: ¿has pasado ya entrevista?



Sorry, just a quick one: I would never say it naturally even here; I don´t want all non-native speakers think that this is part of everyone´s usual conversation.  Is it possible?  Why not? Almost everything is.  But not usual, in my opinion: ´la (una) entrevista´ in this context is what I´d say (pasar consulta would be okay, though; e.g.  To a doctor: ¿Has pasado ya consulta?).

Saluditos.


----------



## Irma2011

stuartshaw.cfc said:


> No deberías decir cosas así, ¡no vaya a ser que la gente empiece a creerte! Tienes tanto derecho como cualquier otra persona de habla hispana a dar su opinión. Espero que tú también sigas ayudándonos, porque desde luego no has sido de menos ayuda que cualquier otro.


 
Sí, se empeña en decir cosas así, cuando en muchísimas ocasiones nos ha hecho cambiar de opinión o ver otras caras de las cosas.

Pero bueno, las limitaciones que todos tenemos, unos las hacen explícitas y otros no.


----------



## blasita

> Sí, se empeña en decir cosas así, cuando en muchísimas ocasiones nos ha hecho cambiar de opinión o ver otas caras de las cosas.
> Pero bueno, las limitaciones que todos tenemos, unos las hacen explícitas y otros no.



Lo creáis o no, soy totalmente sincera cuando lo digo.  Tengo mucho que aprender, y nadie es perfecto, pero yo continuamente aprendo de vosotros, sois de lo que no hay . Gracias otra vez. 

Y ahora sí que me voy a dar la clase.  Un saludo; ya leeré vuestras (seguro) magníficas conclusiones más tarde.


----------



## Irma2011

capitas said:


> I'll try to help you stuartshaw.
> As I said, in the origin of this thread, it was "me pidió entrevista". I keep saying that in some contexts (not in ANY context) you can say and hear it, and perfectly correct.
> You applied for a job, you get to the company, and someone asks you: ¿has pasado ya entrevista?. And of course, as Irma said, pasar consulta.
> I agree with you that usually, there are differences in meaning when using or not the article. But in my opinion, it is not always the same difference.
> I'd advice you not to compare "pasar entrevista/pasar una entrevista" with "tener coche/tener un coche". The latter is easier (although not easy), and I think there is indeed a difference.
> For instance:
> ¿tienes coche? Sí, tengo tres.
> ¿tienes un coche? No, tengo tres.
> You have to consider if you belong to the category of those who "have any car", as opposed to those who "have no car at all"
> Tengo un coche: I have got a car.
> Tengo coche: I belong to the group of those who have one or more cars.
> As I said before, it is not always so "easy", and moreover, the difference, if there is any, is not always the same.
> A doctor can say: Tengo una consulta, tengo consulta en Madrid, meaning nearly exactly the same.


 
Voy a tratar de completar, bueno de continuar más bien, porque este tema no hay quien lo complete, lo que tú has explicado, capitas, es decir, el carácter genérico que da al sustantivo la onisión del artículo indefinido. 
Ejemplos: 
*“Mañana tengo reunión”. *Doy a entender que las reuniones son una de las rutinas de la empresa, colegio, etc.
*“Mañana tengo una reunión**”. *Estoy presentando esa reunión como un hecho particular, disociado de cualquier idea de regularidad, aunque esto no quiere decir que no se celebren reuniones habitualmente, sino que yo he decidido presentar la situación de esta manera.
Pero si la reunión no es una actividad ‘rutinaria’, esta segunda es la forma obligada. 

*“He pedido entrevista para el permiso de residencia”*_. Se trata de entrevistas establecidas para cualquier persona que quiere arreglar sus papeles de residencia._
_Cf. *Voy a pedir una entrevista con el director de extranjería a ver por qué no me han concedido los papeles*. Es una entrevista que se solicita para resolver un asunto particular y ocasional de esa persona._

Ese sentido más genérico lo demuestra, no sé si siempre, el hecho de que el sustantivo no admitiría cualquier adjetivo:
No se dice* “va a ser entrevista larga”*, sino *“va a ser una entrevista larga”*

*“Busco secretaria”*. Es el ‘concepto’ de secretaria el que tengo en mente, tiene un carácter más abstracto, es una 'categoría', como ha dicho capitas. No es imposible añadir adjetivos: *“Busco secretaria bilingüe”, *pero no perdería su carácter genérico, se seguiría refiriendo a una categoría profesional.

*“Busco una secretaria”. *El significado es prácticamente el mismo, pero _personalizado_. Es más fácil añadir adjetivos: *“Busco una secretaria guapa, lista y dicharachera”*

Por mucho que nos estrujamos el coco para explicar estas cosas, quedarán siempre cabos sueltos, pero bueno, supongo que será una ayuda.


----------



## biocrite

Irma2011 said:


> *“He pedido entrevista para el permiso de residencia”*_. Se trata de entrevistas establecidas para cualquier persona que quiere arreglar sus papeles de residencia._
> _Cf. *Voy a pedir una entrevista con el director de extranjería a ver por qué no me han concedido los papeles*. Es una entrevista que se solicita para resolver un asunto particular y ocasional de esa persona._




Muchísimas gracias, Irma.  Ahora empiezo a entenderlo poco a poco.  Tu explicación fue bien explícita.

ॐ Gaurav.


----------



## mark4celine

Realmente la oración "_...me pidió entrevista_" *NO* es in incorrecta y, al menos en México, sí he llegado a escuchar, leer y usar este tipo de estructuras. Claro que no son MUY comunes pero no son incorrectas. La razón gramatical de esto la desconozco pero hablando de uso de la lengua, pues sí se utiliza.

Es como decir indistintamente: _No veo televisión_ / _No veo la televisión_.

El sentido es el mismo, aunque una lleva artículo y la otra no.

Saludos!


----------



## biocrite

Como estoy más acostombrado al rioplatense que otra variedad de español, esperaba respuestas de nativos argentinos.

ॐ Gaurav.


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

This is really helpful!


----------



## blasita

> “He pedido entrevista para el permiso de residencia”.



Qué voy a decir, Irma...  Estupendos ejemplos y explicaciones, como siempre. 

Espero que no me odiéis por lo que viene ahora, porque lo que menos quiero es aguar la fiesta, pero aun aquí (los otros ejemplos son casos diferentes) yo usaría el artículo (determinado/indeterminado). Pero sí que diría ´He pedido cita para ...´.

He tenido que hacer una encuesta muy rápida entre compañeros y amigos (he llegado a pensar que estaba loca) -excepcionalmente he elegido sólo nacidos en España y en mi zona-, y el 100% es de la misma opinión: usarían artículo. Pero, como yo, entienden que puede haber diferencias regionales y que alguien pueda decirlo en un momento determinado (aunque a nosotros nos suena bastante peor así). Nuestra variedad de español usa artículo con ´entrevista´ si no es una forma abreviada, etc (como ya he dicho antes). 

¿Y no es todo esto lo bonito del idioma? Os recomiendo el ruso: no tienen artículos .

Muchas gracias a todos.  Un saludo.


----------



## Irma2011

blasita said:


> Qué voy a decir, Irma... Estupendos ejemplos y explicaciones, como siempre.
> 
> Espero que no me odiéis por lo que viene ahora, porque lo que menos quiero es aguar la fiesta, pero aun aquí (los otros ejemplos son casos diferentes) yo usaría el artículo (determinado/indeterminado). Pero sí que diría ´He pedido cita para ...´.
> 
> He tenido que hacer una encuesta muy rápida entre compañeros y amigos (he llegado a pensar que estaba loca) -excepcionalmente he elegido sólo nacidos en España y en mi zona-, y el 100% es de la misma opinión: usarían artículo. Pero, como yo, entienden que puede haber diferencias regionales y que alguien pueda decirlo en un momento determinado (aunque a nosotros nos suena bastante peor así). Nuestra variedad de español usa artículo con ´entrevista´ si no es una forma abreviada, etc (como ya he dicho antes).
> 
> ¿Y no es todo esto lo bonito del idioma? Os recomiendo el ruso: no tienen artículos .
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos. Un saludo.


 
¡Pero las declinaciones y los verbos en ruso no te los pierdas, es mejor lidiar con los artículos!

Gracias a tí también y buenas noches, pero.............. que conste que en este asunto ¡NO HAY DIFERENCIAS REGIONALES!


----------



## blasita

> ¡Pero las declinaciones y los verbos en ruso no te los pierdas, es mejor lidiar con los artículos!
> 
> *Sí, son muy divertidas; a mí me gustan* .
> 
> que conste que en este asunto ¡NO HAY DIFERENCIAS REGIONALES!
> 
> *Siento discrepar; porque yo no tengo ni idea, pero me baso en la realidad y en la práctica. Si decís algunos que lo diríais así y otros muchos dicen no, tengo que pensar que también aquí puede ser un factor a considerar. Ah! Y a mí me encantan estas diferencias.*


----------



## Irma2011

Vale, pero mañana, por favor, tengo cita con la cama, y mañana, entrevista con la psicóloga.

Felices sueños.


----------



## capitas

Blasita, lets suppose you play a footbol matcn every day.
I think you'll agree that you "juegas UN partido de futbol" todos los días". You can consider that "juegas partido de futbol" without "un" is at least unusual for you (I find it to be quite usual). Nevertheless, I'm sure that even for you, if something happens and it cannot take place, you'll find "correct" if someone says "Hoy no hay partido", not needing at all to say "Hoy no hay un partido".
The same with entrevista. If everyday you have interviews with some people ,at the same hour, if one thay something happens, I think that even you will consider perfectly usual if your secretary says "Hoy no hay entrevista porque no ha venido nadie".
Probably it has to do with the category of the action/regularity but I still want to remark that besides it has to be with the specific use of each word: Tener reunión is much more usual than tener entrevista, as opposed to tener una reunión or tener una entrevista.


----------



## blasita

> Probably it has to do with the category of the action/regularity but I still want to remark that besides it has to be with the specific use of each word: Tener reunión is much more usual than tener entrevista, as opposed to tener una reunión or tener una entrevista.



You´ve hit the nail on the head, capitas.   In my *opinion*, we can´t set a single rule that is going to work in all cases.  I feel bad because I always try to do the same in most of the other languages I know or I´m trying to improve/learn, so I do understand this kind of trying to find it out.



> Blasita, lets suppose you play a footbol matcn every day.
> I think you'll agree that you "juegas UN partido de futbol" todos los días". You can consider that "juegas partido de futbol" without "un" is at least unusual for you (I find it to be quite usual).



I wouldn´t say ´Juegas partido de fútbol´ but I´d rather use an article here; but yes, maybe if I´d say informally´_¿Hay/Tienes partido hoy?_´



> "Hoy no hay partido", not needing at all to say "Hoy no hay un partido"



I´d say ´Hoy no hay partido´.



> The same with entrevista. If everyday you have interviews with some people ,at the same hour, if one thay something happens, I think that even you will consider perfectly usual if your secretary says "Hoy no hay entrevista porque no ha venido nadie".


 I´d probably say here ´_Hoy no hay entrevista*s*./Hoy no tienes ninguna entrevista/entrevistas.´_

I think you´re both right in the setting of the rules (it´d be in this case -not always- very similar in English). I agree, capitas; I think it all depends on the noun that goes with ´pedir´; we shouldn´t generalize.

And I´m really sorry to insist; I (and many others) would most of the times use article with´entrevista´. I do care and think of the non-native speakers who are just learning the language here, and that´s why I´d like to say that 52 out of 52 native speakers have told me that they find ´pidió entrevista/he pedido entrevista´ very weird, and they´d personally rarely say it like this. I´ve also asked two non-native speakers to say this to some others, and the first response was this: .

Por favor, pido compasión .  En serio, a mí no me vas a cambiar la forma de usar ´entrevista´.  Sé que sabéis muchíiiiisimo más que yo; pero es nuestra forma de usarlo, y lo hemos estado haciendo durante mucho tiempo.

Un saludo.


----------

